# First The Wolf, Now The Grizzly



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

http://www.kutv.com/news/top-stories/stories/vid_12038.shtml


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Pffffftttt... Utah has had Grizzly Bears and Wolves for years. Lots of videos of them out there.

Grizzly:





Wolves:





;-)

-DallanC


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I got curious about the bunch that starts these things. Here's their website, It's interesting to browse through.

http://www.biologicaldiversity.org/about/index.html


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh brother ...

Quote from artical:
"The Center for Biological Diversity filed its petition Wednesday with the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service. It identifies more than 171 square miles in a handful of western states as suitable habitat for the bears.

Those areas include a forested region straddling the Arizona-New Mexico border, the Grand Canyon, the Sierra Nevada in California, and parts of Utah and Colorado"


Ya, lets turn grizz lose in these areas and see what happens-----RIDICULIOUS!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Cooky said:


> I got curious about the bunch that starts these things. Here's their website, It's interesting to browse through.
> 
> http://www.biologicaldiversity.org/about/index.html


Hey, thanks Cooky. I think I'll take advantage of the free CONDOM'S, just in case the plumbing is still intact...What a great bunch of greenies.8)


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

goofy elk said:


> Oh brother ...
> 
> Quote from artical:
> "The Center for Biological Diversity filed its petition Wednesday with the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service. It identifies more than 171 square miles in a handful of western states as suitable habitat for the bears.
> ...


Oh come on goofy! Look at it this way: plop a few griz up in the Uinta Wilderness Area, a few more down on the Boulder, some around the Books and a few more down in the Z park; wouldn't be near the over crowding issue during the deer hunts (nobody wants to get et by a griz) and the park will draw oodles and oodles of visitors looking for the teddy bears. Gots to think positive my man!


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

goofy elk said:


> Oh brother ...
> 
> Quote from artical:
> "The Center for Biological Diversity filed its petition Wednesday with the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service. It identifies more than 171 square miles in a handful of western states as suitable habitat for the bears.
> ...


mmm burro... with a side order of coco-buttered tourist. On second thought the tourists would probably have to stay away so they didn't bug the griz.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I think we should trade. How about 1000 lions for 10 Grizzlies? Heck, we'll even throw in a few half bred bison and the rest of the goats from Willard Peak just to sweeten the deal! Heck I would go for 20 bears just on the Monroe to help manage all the extra spike elk that they have crapping up the place down there.---------SS


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

This group is VERY serious on establishing the Griz through out the west where they were once established. They are calling for up to 6000 bears, but we all know they won't settle for that number when the dust finally settles. They are using those 'two words' again with the Griz that they are using with the wolf: Genectic Connectivity, which is going to mean lots and lots of money being spent in court battles...

http://www.biologicaldiversity.org/news/press_releases/2014/grizzly-bear-06-18-2014.html

"A comprehensive grizzly bear recovery plan that meets the requirements of the Endangered Species Act would establish specific *landscape-wide population recovery targets capable of sustaining the species across its historic range;* it would protect grizzly bear habitat holistically, allowing the bear to weather threats from global warming, nonnative species and human population growth."...

"The good news is that with the safety net of the Endangered Species Act, the health of Yellowstone and Glacier area grizzly bears has improved - but it's way too early to declare victory and walk away," Greenwald said. "All remaining populations are isolated, especially Yellowstone. Yet the science is clear that, *if we're serious about recovering grizzly bears, we need more populations around the West, and more connections between them, so they don't fall prey to inbreeding* and so they have a chance of adapting to a warming world. If we want these incredible bears around for centuries to come, we've still got a lot of work left to do."


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

If you add another "S" to my signature you have the perfect solution for the reintroduction of Grizzly Bears.------SS


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Didn't you guys know grizzlies are already here?? Word circulating around the local saloon is that the Fish and Game secretly released a collared sow in the Bug Lake area of the Cache unit. Yep, as soon as the first drunk at the bar claims to have seen it, the next one down claims to have seen it twice! So grizzlies roaming the hills of Utah is old news for those of us in the know.....;-)


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Personally I would have no problem with Grizzlies being reintroduced into the Uintas. I grew up around them in Wyoming and have been around them in Alaska. There is nothing wrong with having nature cull out the weaker humans. Our evolution has been left uncontrolled for too long.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

If this is the case, then the Wasatch Front is where we need the Grizzlies. Imagine how good the extended would be minus a couple thousand Hiker, bikers, treehuggers, etc.--------SS


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The final goal of these freak shows is the elimination of the human species. That way "nature" can again have its way here on our beautiful planet. Never mind that there will be no one here to enjoy it.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

for every nature loving freak there are 1000 or more that could not care less about nature. It is no coincidence that the extreme tree hugging left feels the need to be extreme at times.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Wyogoob, I nominate to rename the UWTCP to the UWGTCP: Utah Wolf and Grizzly Trail Cam Program!

I am sure submissions would double


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

This would help control sheep population.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Bring back Old Ephraim.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

It's just a matter of time. The CBD folks are some of the smartest people I've ever met. They know how to get what they want, and they're very proficient in legalese.


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

polarbear said:


> It's just a matter of time. The CBD folks are some of the smartest people I've ever met. They know how to get what they want, and they're very proficient in legalese.


They may be smart, but they certainly do not understand predator population dynamics and habitat requirements for grizzly bears. They estimate the Rockies can hold up to 6,000 grizzly bears??? Current population numbers are around 1,500, so that is four times the current amount. I'm sorry, but there is no way that is possible, not with the amount of habitat they are suggesting for protection. The Uintas would likely be able to hold only about 100 to 150 animals MAX. The Grand Canyon (excuse me while I hold back the laughter) would be probably the same amount or slightly less. They could only realistically thrive on the North Rim of the Canyon anyways.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

"Ghost Grizzlies" by David Petersen is a very good read. As is "Grizzly years" by Douglas Pea****. Stillhunterman, I'll buy you a copy.

Of course if we introduce Grizzlies, there won't be any grass, marmots, or moths left for any of us :shock:


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Last I checked, humans were part of an ecosystem. Funny how the big badazz predator like the wolf and grizzly needs special protection. Seems they aren't so badazz afterall. And how did the black bear do so good in comparison? Maybe because black bears are a little more reclusive and "shy" whereas grizzlies act like an obnoxious progressive liberal? 

So what happens when in a remote town close to the mountains a 500 lb pissed off young boar grizzly wanders in because of, say easy food in trash cans and pets, attacks a group of kids waiting for the bus one morning?

I promise you, I have more right to life than a grizzly has to expansive terrain and wilderness. People in SW NM are very pissed to say the least!! The CBD may think they're smart - but they aren't as smart as they think they are. Do you really think that a rancher tries to scare a wolf away when it is attacking his property and causing damage? 

The real idea is to stop human progress and allow nature to 
"run its course". This means humans no longer need to hunt to control species and should be content to view things from the safety of their compound life sustaining assignment chamber.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Grizzlies are far from being endangered. I wouldn't mind seeing them back in Utah if they are kept at reasonable numbers and there are no repercussions for self defense when a grizzly comes up on you.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Best part about reintroducing the Grizz would be the revenue generated from another 50 point OIL hunt


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

RandomElk16 said:


> Wyogoob, I nominate to rename the UWTCP to the UWGTCP: Utah Wolf and Grizzly Trail Cam Program!
> 
> I am sure submissions would double


Thank you. You are wise beyond your years....uh.....how old are ya anyway?

I'm thinking the Utah grizzlies have ran all of the hundreds, perhaps thousands, of wolves clean out of Utah.

So the UWTCP will hold an emergency executive committee meeting tonight at 2000 hrs in the parking lot at the Black Kat Fireworks store in Evanston to vote on the dissolution of the Utah Wolf Trail Camera Program and replacing it with the Utah Grizzly Trail Camera Program (UGTCP) Records show no Utah wolf videos have been turned in for 2014 in spite of the 38-round box of .22 long rifle bullet offered to the first person with a 2014 Utah wolf video.

Thanks to all the UWTCP participants for the videos turned in so far this month. Special kudos to the couple that turned in the video of the Ivory-billed Woodpecker last week. But it's wolves we're after boys and girls, not wolverines, ocelots, albino mountain lions, or videos of Elvis Presley; thanks anyway.

Well when it comes to Utah grizzly sightings the UWN will not take a back seat to any of the other 21 Utah outdoor forums. A leader in everything outdoors, the UWN tied 11 of the other Utah outdoor forums in Utah for the number of verified Utah wolf videos (zero). So I'm thinking the UGTCP will be a huge success also.

In closing, a reminder: The Yellowstone National Park is not in the state of Utah, it is in Wyoming; really, I'm not making this up. see http//www.googlearth.goobisfullofit.com


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

By all accounts there are the same number of established grizzly bears as there are wolves in the state of Utah.

.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

wyogoob said:


> Thank you. You are wise beyond your years....uh.....how old are ya anyway?
> 
> I'm thinking the Utah grizzlies have ran all of the hundreds, perhaps thousands, of wolves clean out of Utah.
> 
> ...


I gotcha


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Yellowstone grizzly bears are not pure bred......something about Smokey the Bear...I'm not a biologist so I don't understand any of it.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

RandomElk16 said:


> I gotcha


Oh, yeah. Montana and Idaho too. Good call. Are you a school teacher? Geography? Get back to work; grade some papers or something.

.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

wyogoob said:


> Oh, yeah. Montana and Idaho too. Good call. Are you a school teacher? Geography? Get back to work; grade some papers or something.
> 
> .


The UWN has hundreds if not thousands of page views daily. Lurkers from all over the world... Err, state. Don't want our viewers to be misinformed. Many bypass state resources and come here for all knowledge.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

RandomElk16 said:


> The UWN has hundreds if not thousands of page views daily. Lurkers from all over the world... Err, state. Don't want our viewers to be misinformed. Many bypass state resources and come here for all knowledge.


Actually that is true....on all counts. :grin: Not a day goes by that we don't get 2 or 3 new members from "all over the world".

Getting back to the original thread. I seriously doubt if there will be a Wyoming grizzly hunt in my lifetime.

.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

wyogoob said:


> So the UWTCP will hold an emergency executive committee meeting tonight at 2000 hrs in the parking lot at the Black Kat Fireworks store in Evanston to vote on the dissolution of the Utah Wolf Trail Camera Program and replacing it with the Utah Grizzly Trail Camera Program (UGTCP) Records show no Utah wolf videos have been turned in for 2014 in spite of the 38-round box of .22 long rifle bullet offered to the first person with a 2014 Utah wolf video.
> 
> Thanks to all the UWTCP participants for the videos turned in so far this month. Special kudos to the couple that turned in the video of the Ivory-billed Woodpecker last week. But it's wolves we're after boys and girls, not wolverines, ocelots, albino mountain lions, or videos of Elvis Presley; thanks anyway.
> 
> Well when it comes to Utah grizzly sightings the UWN will not take a back seat to any of the other 21 Utah outdoor forums. A leader in everything outdoors, the UWN tied 11 of the other Utah outdoor forums in Utah for the number of verified Utah wolf videos (zero). So I'm thinking the UGTCP will be a huge success also.


I feel like I'm reading a Bill Heavy article in the back of a Field&Stream, and I must say I laughed a little too loudly at the reward for a wolf video. 
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------

